# Taking metformin at the same time as ramipril



## twalsh (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi there I'm new to this forum so forgive me if I waffle on a bit. I was diagnosed with type2 just over a year ago.I take metformin which still makes me feel sick, simvastatin and have recently been prescribed ramipril. I usually take ramipril before i go to bed but forgot last night so took it at the same time as my metformin earlier. I now have this horrendous pain in my neck and accross the bottom of my head at the back. I feel sweaty and dizzy. Just wondering if this could be down to me taking the two together.Anyone else experienced this??


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum  I was told that the ramipril was best taken at night, since its action on lowering blood pressure is best whilst you sleep. If I missed a dose, I didn't take it later. I no longer take it as I got side-effects from it, I now take a different BP med. It's worth reporting to your GP since you have recently been put on it - what does it say in the patient information leaflet about missed doses? I don't take metformin, but from what I have read about it, I can't see why there would be a problem with taking it at the same time as the ramipril as they affect different systems in the body.

If you are having problems with the metformin, you might want to ask the GP for the slow-release version (glucophage SR) as many people find it is kinder on their systems


----------



## Pine Marten (Dec 22, 2013)

I take Ramipril too but was rather advised to take it in the morning, along with Amlodipine. When I was prescribed Metformin I started taking it in the morning with the other things (and another Metformin in the evening), and Atorvastatin last thing at night. I've not had any problems, so I wonder if the cause was something else...?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2013)

Hmm...might be worth asking your pharmacist as they should know all about possible interactions and the best times to take medications since there seems to be conflicting advice from GPs!


----------



## Donald (Dec 22, 2013)

I was on Rampril and metformin with no ill affects just developed a cough from the Rampril. I Spoke to the doctor and was put on Candesartan so maybe worth having a chat with your doctor or your pharmacist.


----------



## LeeLee (Dec 22, 2013)

I take lisinopril (a cousin of ramipril) and have always taken metformin at the same time, in my case night and morning.  Best check with your doctor for another possible cause of your symptoms.

Re: metformin side-effects continuing after all this time, are you on the slow-release version?


----------



## Jon (Dec 22, 2013)

I take Ramapril in the morning and Metformin in the morning and night.
Never had any ill effects and that has been for 12 years.


----------

